# 2005 Gmc 1500 Vs. 30 Qbhs Le



## Cornbread375 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok.....I have finally decided to submit myself to the opinions of the forum.....let me have it - good or bad!!!

I have a 2005 GMC 1500 Ext. Cab Z71 - HD trailering package w/ external transmission cooler.

I recently purchased a 30 QBHS LE ......dry weight 5920....33' 3" long......don't know the actual weight! I'm guessing around 6500 to 6800 lbs. loaded ( I don't carry water in the tank).

I currently have an "Equalizer" 1200/12000 hitch and Prodigy brake controller.

I live in the flat lands of Arkansas.......some of the places we travel to have moderate hills...nothing major, though. TV seems to do ok, but I definitely know the TT is back there when I'm going up the hills. Not much of a problem, yet.

Not enough TV??????? I know a 3/4 ton would pull better, but do I really need it?? I've been thinking of doing some upgrades to my current TV (replace factory hitch, air bags, etc....), but I don't want to waste my money, if I really should be looking for a bigger TV.

A 3/4 ton is not out of the question, but I only want to go that route if I really NEED to.... i.e. SAFTEY ISSUES!

All comments appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I always maintain that 1/2 ton power is not the issue, it's the other bits that affect handling.









Bigger trucks have bigger frames and better suspensions and can handle the loads so much better. The difference is really night and day.

Therefore my vote is 3/4 ton!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Cornbread375 said:


> Ok.....I have finally decided to submit myself to the opinions of the forum.....let me have it - good or bad!!!
> 
> Not enough TV??????? I know a 3/4 ton would pull better, but do I really need it?? I've been thinking of doing some upgrades to my current TV (replace factory hitch, air bags, etc....), but I don't want to waste my money, if I really should be looking for a bigger TV.
> 
> ...










I think you answered your own question









For what it's worth before upgrading to my oil burner I was towing with an F-150 and had always struggled with the same question. At the start of last years season I lucked into a great deal on a 1 ton and decided to take the plunge. Since then I've had no regrets at doing so as the trips and driving are much more pleasant all the way around









Ed


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

About all you could do is add heavier springs or air bags. That will give you some better stability. I think Id pick springs to stiffen up the rear. Air bags work great on stiff 3/4 suspensions, but not so great on cushy 1/2 ton taxed out suspensions.

Bet yep everyone will tell you 3/4. If your planning on leaving Ar., it would be in your best interest to have one.

Carey


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I always maintain that 1/2 ton power is not the issue, it's the other bits that affect handling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Nathan. I'll also add that a 3/4T will also have larger brakes and load rated tires. You'll definately notice a difference. There are also a lot of good deals on used diesel trucks out there. Highly recommend the diesel over a gasser, especially if you find a good deal on one.


----------



## Cornbread375 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the input....

I just keep going back and forth with this......

I only drive my pickup about 5000 miles a year!!! Ballfield, hunting, camping.....but that's it! The rest of the time it just sets under the carport collecting dust. I do drive it every once in a while to keep things all greased up!

I know that I would LOVE to have a 3/4 ton deisel......but, saftey-wise is it *necessary*. If I just take it slow and easy (always do), can I SAFELY tow my TT.

We are new to this.....I know for the next several months/years....all we will be doing is going on short weekend trips (maybe a week) relatively close to home (1 - 2 hour trip max). (No cross-country type towing - I try not to even get on the interstate!!)

I don't want to go crazy with this and go by a 20-30K TV that I don't have to have! I've looked around, but the only thing that I can find that is anywhere close to my price range averages out to be a 2002-03 model with 150+ K miles. Even though a diesel could last for 100's of thousands of miles,.....I'm just not crazy about buying a 150k mile vehicle!

I guess, I'm just looking for a little reassurance from some people that have a similar set-up as mine.......If I ever DO upgrade, it will definitely be a diesel.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

There are no guarentees in life. Is a 3/4 ton safer ????

YES.

You don't need a Diesel, but rather the chassis. I'd look for a gasser and not look back for your useage.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Would you be safer in a 3/4 ton? Of course.

Are you stupidly unsafe now under your specific conditions you describe? I don't think so, providing you keep everything tuned and adjusted perfectly. For example, you're going to be more affected by the trailer brakes being in less than perfect adjustment. Personally I wouldn't want to be around you trying to get up to freeway speed and trying to merge, so staying off them is important for your safety level in my opinion. Your tranny and rear end are going to be way more prone to problems, so how unsafe is it to break down 200 miles from home?

I think it's more those subtle things you have to consider, in the very well-defined specific conditions you describe.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Get an older diesel or gas 3/4 ton TV and roll happily down the road. 150k on a diesel is fine. You and yours will be much happier getting there and that makes a big difference in how enjoyable everyone finds camping which translates into how often you go









-CC


----------



## Cornbread375 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nathan said:


> There are no guarentees in life. Is a 3/4 ton safer ????
> 
> YES.
> 
> You don't need a Diesel, but rather the chassis. I'd look for a gasser and not look back for your useage.


Haven't really looked around for the gassers.....been focusing on the diesels!!

I've never had a 3/4 ton ANYTHING! For my situation, I guess a gasser would be ok. Now suggestions on the TV.

Been looking at GM and Ford diesels.......which brand has the BEST (even though it's not a diesel) reputation (engine/transmission) when it comes to 3/4 tons??? I've always owned GM products.....but, I've got too many kids (poor!!!!) to be picky now!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh, no, here we go again









Ford's 6.8L V10 is looked upon favorably.

GM's 8.1L was another towing beast.

Get the family out to see a few to decide which trucks interior will be better (we all have our opinions on this....)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Three things to think about... Going, Stopping and comfortability. It will Go OK. Stopping will be marginal. Comfort? I think you'll have less "white knuckle" rides with a truck with a little more stopping strength, and a suspension thats not at it's maximum. You may not have water on board, but "stuff" ends up weighing alot more than you think. My 31RQS says 9600 lbs on the sticker. I have tipped the scales, on a long two week vacaction at 12K. Even my Excursion with the V-10 was huffing on the mountains of NH. Coming down those same mountains? ugh... That long trailer really "wags the dog". Now I know you dont have mountains, but having the beefier brakes and suspension are a god send. I recently saw a used 2004 f-350 supercab 4x4 with a V-10 for 7K, with 75K on the clock. Deals are out there, just need to poke around a little. Good luck, and welcome to outbackers!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll add my vote for the 3/4-ton, either gas or diesel, with diesel being the preferred engine. It has more power and you will get better fuel economy.

But that aside, the 3/4-ton will have the suspension and the powertrain to safely and reliably deliver you to wherever you want to go. The weakest link in any 1/2-ton is the transmission. Even though you have the tranny cooler, the tranny is just not beefy enough to last over time. The extra weight it is pulling, plus the push-pull action it feels as you drive, hitting bumps, slowing down and speeding up, trailer bouncing, etc. will do it in, sooner or later.

Then there is the safety factor. The 1/2-tons usually have softer, mushier suspensions and tires. They have been engineered over the last 20 years to serve the suburban homeowner that wants that handy truck box, but doesn't like the ride that a truck gives. So they are basically a car with a truck body on top. The 3/4-ton trucks, today, are what almost all pickups were like when I was a kid. I tried pulling our 29BHS with our 2003 1500 Suburban, and it was a white-knuckled experience on a breezy day - here in the flatlands of central Illinois. So I know your situation, first hand.

The length and weight of your trailer screams for a 3/4-ton TV. And you must be a really light packer and are very frugal when you go camping, because there's no way my trailer contains only 800-900 pounds. That dry weight on the sticker does not include the weight of the awning, propane tanks, battery, tongue jack, hitch hardware, and a few other dealer-added options. And while you may not carry water in the tank, if you ever camp where there are no hookups, you will have to haul partially full gray and black tanks to a dump site. (That may be withing the campground, or 100 miles down the road - don't know).

Also remember that you have a 32 foot long sail behind you. That's approximately 320 square feet of wind-catcher. The Equal-i-zer is a good choice, but it cannot make up for the lack of suspension on the TV. And while you live in the flatlands of Arkansas, you are surrounded by hilly and moderately mountainous terrain. I have a good frind who lives in Cabot (whom I will be visiting with in a couple weeks - gotta teach a D9T Cat class in Osceola - then spend the weekend with him), so I know the area. Unless you never go more than 50 miles in any direction, you most likely will encounter some hilly terrain. (But you know better than I.) And since you have that great trailer (congrats - nice RV!), I'm sure that sooner or later, you will want to venture further from home. (It does have wheels under it!)

When I made the switch to my 3/4-ton Crew Cab (longer wheelbase helps control, too), the difference was like night and day. I came to realize that what the folks here were telling me was true. So for my peace of mind and the safety of my family and everyone else on the road, I bit the bullet and made the trade. No regrets! And towing is not nearly as stressful.

In my experienced opinion, you should be OK for the interim if you stay close to home. But keep your eye out for a good deal on a 3/4-ton or 1-ton.

Mike


----------



## Cornbread375 (Aug 11, 2009)

Scoutr2 said:


> I'll add my vote for the 3/4-ton, either gas or diesel, with diesel being the preferred engine. It has more power and you will get better fuel economy.
> 
> But that aside, the 3/4-ton will have the suspension and the powertrain to safely and reliably deliver you to wherever you want to go. The weakest link in any 1/2-ton is the transmission. Even though you have the tranny cooler, the tranny is just not beefy enough to last over time. The extra weight it is pulling, plus the push-pull action it feels as you drive, hitting bumps, slowing down and speeding up, trailer bouncing, etc. will do it in, sooner or later.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.....that was very well written and I totally agree with all your points.

I guess, I was just trying to convince myself that I could get by with my current set-up.

I have about 45 minutes and I will be heading out to a campgroud just north of Cabot near Heber Springs. This is an easy drive, but like you said, I do hope to venture out a little and take a few road trips in the future.

I'm gonna have to limp around in my half-ton (short trips) until I can find a 3/4 ton that fits the bill. By the way, I've already got a gasser and diesel located in heber springs that I am going to look at this weekend!

*THANKS FOR EVERYONES INPUT*! I'm a newbie around here, but I absolutely love this forum and the amount of quality information that you can receive on here. I never dreamed that there would be so many things I would have to learn when I became an TT owner!! Thank goodness for Outbackers.com!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

_I'm gonna have to limp around in my half-ton (short trips) until I can find a 3/4 ton that fits the bill. _

This is what we did for about a year and a half. We were gonna keep our 1/2 ton a bit longer but the Employee pricing deals came around and we hopped into our new SuperDuty







Have a great time this weekend!!!

-CC


----------



## Cornbread375 (Aug 11, 2009)

I would once again like to say "Thanks" to everyone who contributed to my post. The more and more I thought about it, and the more and more I towed my Outback ---I realized that I just didn't have enough truck!

So welcome my brand-new to me tow vehicle....2006 Dodge Quad-Cab W/ 5.9 Cummins Diesel....man what a difference! I finally got a chance to tow the Outback with it today, while I re-set my Equalizer hitch! I couldn't even tell it was back there! Absolutely no comparison!

Thanks again for talking some sense into me....I can't wait till next weekend...we are going to a state park that is about 2 hours away for a little Halloween Camping!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the Truck!!!

Another convert to the comfort of towing with a 3/4 ton.


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Cornbread375 said:


> I would once again like to say "Thanks" to everyone who contributed to my post. The more and more I thought about it, and the more and more I towed my Outback ---I realized that I just didn't have enough truck!
> 
> So welcome my brand-new to me tow vehicle....2006 Dodge Quad-Cab W/ 5.9 Cummins Diesel....man what a difference! I finally got a chance to tow the Outback with it today, while I re-set my Equalizer hitch! I couldn't even tell it was back there! Absolutely no comparison!
> 
> Thanks again for talking some sense into me....I can't wait till next weekend...we are going to a state park that is about 2 hours away for a little Halloween Camping!!!!


Glad to hear you love your new truck. We too just bought a 2005 Dodge 2500 w/ the cummins diesel. Havent had a chance to take out the outback with it, but I am sure it will be a BIG difference. Our old TV (which is my daily driver) is a chevy tahoe.. Congrats on your set-up. I just hope our new TV doesnt give us bigger camper fever


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on that sweet new Dodge! Glad you like it and hope that your upcoming trip this weekend is alot of fun.

-CC


----------

